# Video Response to "Ninja Challenge"



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So the other day Beanflip posted a fun little video he called the "Ninja Challenge" where he layed a slingshot beatdown on a toy ninja. Good stuff! I needed a break from tournament prep so I thought I'd try to respond to it. I'm shooting the SPS with 7/8" straight-cut .030 latex bands.

I'm now an unrepentant toy shooter  Hope you like it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What BRUTES you guys are!!! Great shooting, as usual, MJ.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shooting.....again!!

Need to call At-at repair service. Don't make them like they used to.... a long, long time ago

I may give this a try...... hope you guys don't mind a LONG video, though!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome.  makes me wanna go see if I have any toys to destroy. Gotta be something in here.....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shooting MJ, poor little at at, hope that wasn't a collectors edition!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting as always, M_J. I love shooting toys! :wub: I shot a medium sized action figure of the spaceman from Toy Story (can't remember his name) the other day and it exploded into a million pieces. I also have a Hulk Hogan action figure lodged in my chain link fence that I've been shooting for about two years now -- that thing is tough.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Time to make some plaster of Paris moulds of little figurines? :lol:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes!
You had me at space monkey. 
Looks like you're ready for the tourney!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Yes! You had me at space monkey.  Looks like you're ready for the tourney!


I still haven't found the space monkey! I think he may have actually gone in to orbit.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I shot one of the shot shells and it went clear to the neighbors fence on the other side of the ally. 
I may have to shop the gum ball machines for more ninjas.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You bullies. I'm calling the cops. Great shooting by the way, M_J.


----------

